# FaderMaster Pro keeps going bad - is it me?



## Steve W (Aug 29, 2018)

I’ve had my FaderMaster Pro for many years, bought it new, and have had it (expensively) rebuilt twice. Now once again I’m down to only two working faders and I’m seeing the USB writing on the wall. The symptoms are always the same - after a while the most used fader will get digitally "hung up” at exactly the halfway point, at 64 of the 127 positions, and endlessly flutter/write 63-64-65-64-63 into whatever MIDI track I happen to be recording on. Has anyone else had this issue? I don’t think I’m being too rough on it, especially considering what I paid for it. Thanks!


----------



## Symfoniq (Aug 29, 2018)

Yikes. Was about to pick one of these up. Gonna' keep an eye on this thread...


----------



## Steve W (Aug 29, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. Just saw that this was posted in the Newbie Questions, though it’s true I’m new to this forum. Would it get more exposure in a different category?


----------



## Symfoniq (Aug 29, 2018)

Steve W said:


> Thanks for the reply. Just saw that this was posted in the Newbie Questions, though it’s true I’m new to this forum. Would it get more exposure in a different category?



I found it via "Recent Posts," which I'd assume is pretty heavily trafficked. I think your post is fine here, though "Gear Talk" might be the most appropriate category.


----------



## Jetzer (Aug 31, 2018)

Same issues here with my fadermaster. Have replaced it with a nankontrol which is like 90% cheaper.


----------

